# Lacy Apple Leaf Scarf--knitting pattern



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Knit this cozy, quick to knit scarf to add to your wardrobe! The pattern is really quite easy to learn and knit. It features a lacy leaf center panel, and a pretty pattern stitch for the side panels. The bottom border has leaves running across it to reflect the center leaf motif! There are written and charted directions to work this scarf in a fingering weight yarn!

You can find the pattern for purchase at $3.99 in Ravelry, Craftsy and Etsy. Here are some links:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-apple-leaf-scarf
http://www.etsy.com/listing/154659420/lacy-apple-leaf-scarf?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That's a beautiful design :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous as always.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning design!


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Beautiful. I just bought it!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful design and color.


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

Beautiful! Ibet 6 scarves sewn together could be a great afghan!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

heffernb said:


> Beautiful. I just bought it!


Thank you for buying the pattern!! If you need help my e-mail is on the pattern. I found this to be an easy to remember pattern stitch!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

CanadianAngel said:


> Beautiful! Ibet 6 scarves sewn together could be a great afghan!


I agree with you! It would look lovely that way!


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Another beautiful scarf pattern from you mollyann! You don't disappoint. Will have to bookmark this one.
Topsy


----------



## notenuftime (Sep 19, 2011)

In my library. Thanks, love it!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Lovely design....pretty without being fussy...I have bookmarked this!


----------



## vananny (Apr 5, 2013)

Beautiful! Will try it....


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

As always your designs and work is beautiful.

Your neighbor.
SEA


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is lovely and I love the colourxx



mollyannhad said:


> Knit this cozy, quick to knit scarf to add to your wardrobe! The pattern is really quite easy to learn and knit. It features a lacy leaf center panel, and a pretty pattern stitch for the side panels. The bottom border has leaves running across it to reflect the center leaf motif! There are written and charted directions to work this scarf in a fingering weight yarn!
> 
> You can find the pattern for purchase at $3.99 in Ravelry, Craftsy and Etsy. Here are some links:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-apple-leaf-scarf
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/154659420/lacy-apple-leaf-scarf?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful pattern and I like the afghan idea too. My kind of pattern


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous design.


----------

